# CT1 Filling using ROS Offline software



## Evgen (6 Mar 2007)

Could someone who is familiar with ROS Offline software application suggest me where I can find step-by-step demo about filling CT1 form? 
CT1 FAQ tells: "There is a step-by-step demo available from the return filing page. Click on the hyperlinked text "step by step" demo and the demo will take you through each of the filing stages on screen”. 
Sorry for my stupid question but where is this "demo" and a hyperlinked text "step by step"? Thanks a lot for any advice.


----------



## Graham_07 (8 Mar 2007)

Evgen, I am also  using the ROS offline application and I've tried to find this CT demo but it's eluding me also.There is help available from  the normal help menu for each section of the form which is pretty straightforward but I can't find the "step by step" one with hyperlinked text. Maybe a quick call to the ROS helpdesk might locate it. They have a number 1890-201106 or email roshelp@revenue.ie


----------



## Towger (9 Mar 2007)

There was a demo at one stage on the site. They much have pulled it!


----------



## ubiquitous (9 Mar 2007)

Why do you need a demo? I thought the form is pretty intuitive, assuming of course that the user is already familiar with corporation tax and associated issues, for example the definition of a "close company". If the user does not have a reasonable knowledge of corporation tax, they might be better off getting someone else to complete the form.


----------



## Evgen (11 Mar 2007)

Thanks for your лштв answers. You are right – this form is really intuitive, there is a help there, but the definition of some fields (exactly – only two issues) is not clear for me. I have tried to contact to ROS helpdesk but they responsible only for technical support of their website. So I would be grateful to anyone who could give me an explanation.


----------



## Graham_07 (12 Mar 2007)

Evgen, what two fields are you having problems with? I have some experience of the offline CT1 and may be able to help.


----------



## Evgen (12 Mar 2007)

Thanks a lot, Graham07. The questions are here:

Balance of Directors’ current and loan accounts – is this a company’s balance (extracts from Balance Sheet)?
Cash on hand/Bank – Debit – should I include here both petty cash and cash in a bank?
(Sorry, I fund one more item) Shareholder’s Funds – is this a company’s assets?
Should I fill out all fields (even where I did not operated for example “Rental income”) entering “0” or should I leave it blank?


----------



## deem (12 Mar 2007)

I think if you are have problems answering these questions then you should not be completing the corporation tax return.   Just my opinion


----------



## Graham_07 (13 Mar 2007)

Evgen said:


> Thanks a lot, Graham07. The questions are here:
> 
> Balance of Directors’ current and loan accounts – is this a company’s balance (extracts from Balance Sheet)?
> Cash on hand/Bank – Debit – should I include here both petty cash and cash in a bank?
> ...


Evgen,
Directors Loan accounts - Balances from the Company's viewpoint i.e. as per the Company's Balance Sheet. remember it is the Company's Tax Return being completed not the Directors.
Cash on hand - debit - means all cash assets of the Company as per the Company's Balance Sheet.  
Shareholders Funds - will be shown on Balance Sheet of the Company under same title. Is not Company funds but represents the accumulated value of the shareholders interests.
I must agree with last poster however, the CT1 would, in my experience, normally be completed by the company's accountant / tax advisor  as part of their work on preparing the accounts and related returns for the year and any doubt as to the completion of the CT1 should be referred to them. Remember the CT1 is a Revenue Tax Return and incorrect completion can have serious consequences on Revenue Audit. There are too many areas where one can "slip up" and innocent error is no excuse when it comes to Revenue. If you have any doubt I would defer to a professional accountant / tax advisor.


----------



## Graham_07 (13 Mar 2007)

Sorry forgot to mention the last question,  any fields marked with a tick are mandatory. Any fields with no entry required may be left blank.


----------



## Evgen (13 Mar 2007)

Thank you very much for your assistance, Graham. Now it’s rather clear for me. However after your warnings I fully agree if CT1 will be completed by accountant… And I have to find him.


----------

